
What is going on in tech industry today? - karan_dev
I just want to know, where is majority of the techies&#x2F;tech companies are heading? What will be the future 5 or 10 years from now? 
What things which exist today going to have the biggest impact in future?
======
some_account
Cloud Computing, serverless applications.

It's unavoidable due to being extremely cost effective and point and click
redundancy and security.

